#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  6 Types of leading wireless technology in IoT

## Bhavya

IoT is a widespread and multifaceted system. So we can not find a single communication solution that fits all. Because each solution has it's strengths and weakness,therefore we need different technologies for different IoT use cases. So here are the six types of wireless technologies in IoT.

1. Bluetooth and BLE
2. LPWANs
3. Zigbee and Other Mesh Protocols
4. Wi-Fi
5. Cellular Network (3G/4G/5G)
6. RFID ( Radio Frequency Identification)

----------

